# 1" Wooden Screw diameter for vises?



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

My junky front vise finally gave out.
I want to replace it with a leg vice.
I am also planning on a Moxon vice or twin screw vice for later.

I already own a 1" diameter thread cutter and tap.

My question is, will a 1" diameter be okay?
I know that a larger size would likely be better, but im cheap and do not have the budget to purchase the threaded rods.

I would love to use the stuff i already own.
I imagine the moxon vise would be okay with the 1" but am not sure a leg vice will stand up to the force.

Anyone tried a 1" wooden screw?
Is it worth a try or do you expect it to fail quickly?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think the 1" screws would be fine for the Moxon vise, but a little wimpy for a leg vise.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Ordinary threaded rods are actually pretty cheap though I'm not sure they are good enough for a serious vise.


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

@ocelot-from what I've read unless it's acme threaded rod, they wear out really quick


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

This guy did an entire video series on making a wooden screw and nut for a leg vice http://www.youtube.com/user/MrCartersAccount


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you for the link. His build is beautiful

Im not sure I explained it clear enough, I do have a 1" threader and was curious if that would be large enough for a leg vice.

I know that there are ways to make/buy a larger diameter but would prefer to use what I have.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I'd agree with bondo.


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Bondo-- by wimpy do you mean you dont think the threads will hold?
My thought was to add a large diameter 'head" onto the screw so that there is a lot of surface area contacting the face of the leg vise to distribute the force…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

The one I bought is 2 1/2" with a TPI of 2

Take a look at Lake Erie Tools, most of the bench builds I've seen use at least a 2" diameter for leg vises. Most older vintage ones also use the large screws. Much stronger and at 2 TPI operate quickly. Hope this helps.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I can't answer for bondo, but to me a single 1in wood screw in a leg vise has several potential problems.

1) screw threads not deep enough and shaft not large enough to handle the torque 
2) narrow diameter not strong enough to handle inevitable sideways movement-either from bumping the chop or from clamping 
3) too fine a pitch to operate very quickly

I have dual 1-1/8 diameter wood screws on my benchtop bench and they work fine, but I can't imagine one of them taking all the torque on that vise, much less the higher levels of a leg vise.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Besides the points that JayT makes, I think that the weight of the chop might bend it. If left unused for a period of time it might take a permanent set, then you would have a bent vise screw which would be difficult to use.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Not to mention it would just look wimpy. Kinda like a girls vice.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

A girls vice would that be root beer or bubble gum, a(vice is a bad habit) a(vise is something to hold a work piece)oh no now I'm that guy, I'm ashamed of myself.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

now if you'd have said beer or bubble gum I could have related.

I'll agree with all, make the Vi*s*e with something more substantial then a 1" wood screw.


----------

